# December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 November 2007)

The ASF stock tipping competition is back!  

With the new month only a few days away it's time to start thinking about your entry for the December stock tipping competition!

The December stock tipping competiton is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between December 1 and December 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Friday November 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## explod (27 November 2007)

jrv thanks joe


----------



## the barry (27 November 2007)

bmn thanking you


----------



## barnz2k (27 November 2007)

BAR please
(i dont know why..just cause)


----------



## son of baglimit (27 November 2007)

CEO


----------



## chops_a_must (27 November 2007)

COZ.


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2007)

EXM thanks Joe.


----------



## marklar (27 November 2007)

HLX please

m.


----------



## bigdog (27 November 2007)

RIV - RIVERSDALE MINING LIMITED

thx Joe


----------



## AussiePaul72 (27 November 2007)

KAL thanks Joe! (Kennas got in too quick for me on EXM  I think they both have great outlooks!!)


----------



## prawn_86 (27 November 2007)

IRL thanks Joe


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 November 2007)

CVN thanks Joe. Thanks to the guys for the makeshift November competition.


----------



## alphman (27 November 2007)

*RML* please


----------



## roland (27 November 2007)

PRE thanks


----------



## Uncle Festivus (27 November 2007)

SRI please


----------



## UPKA (27 November 2007)

JMS for me thanks


----------



## stockmaster (27 November 2007)

fdl fanx


----------



## insider (27 November 2007)

CTS please (BMN)


----------



## Bomba (27 November 2007)

MHL 

tenx


----------



## drasicjazz (27 November 2007)

FER for me thanks
should see results in by the end of the year...

let's see how that goes


----------



## imajica (27 November 2007)

OXR thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (27 November 2007)

MDL thanku.


----------



## kevro (27 November 2007)

RDS thanks Joe


----------



## wipz (27 November 2007)

SUR


----------



## rub92me (27 November 2007)

ADY please.


----------



## noirua (27 November 2007)

UXA for me, thanks


----------



## nioka (27 November 2007)

ESI please.( hoping for some help from the new government.)


----------



## Col Lector (27 November 2007)

COE thanks..... will hinge on success at the Indonesian Kurnia well (200 million barrel potential). Now at 3000m....


----------



## Whiskers (27 November 2007)

EYE thanks Joe.


----------



## bvbfan (27 November 2007)

EQN


----------



## surfingman (27 November 2007)

BOW thanks Joe...


----------



## sam76 (27 November 2007)

cds thanks


----------



## Diewlei (27 November 2007)

ANU, because I hope....... well I just hope


----------



## MS+Tradesim (27 November 2007)

FML - bankable feasibility study due


----------



## ithatheekret (27 November 2007)

SGB ..... would like to see it nudge past the last 39 attempt


----------



## Boyou (27 November 2007)

AZS..........  Getting stronger by the day.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## juw177 (27 November 2007)

SSI


----------



## TheAbyss (27 November 2007)

SRZ


----------



## Flying Fish (27 November 2007)

AAR please


----------



## mickqld (27 November 2007)

RMG please Joe.


----------



## kgee (27 November 2007)

FCN thanks Joe


----------



## YELNATS (27 November 2007)

NTU thanks Joe.


----------



## Doris (27 November 2007)

IMI for me Joe!  Yes pleeze!


----------



## Bushman (27 November 2007)

MDX please


----------



## lazyfish (27 November 2007)

AQR please, JORC due in December, thanks =)


----------



## doctorj (27 November 2007)

MPJ please


----------



## Gurgler (27 November 2007)

BLR please Joe. Nice to have you back!


----------



## bean (27 November 2007)

MMN   please


----------



## drillinto (27 November 2007)

TAM - Tanami Gold


----------



## Go Nuke (27 November 2007)

hmmm best ones went quick IMO (BMN & HLX)

So i'll go *CUL* plz Joe


----------



## dascore (28 November 2007)

IMI, with volume surge today


----------



## spooly74 (28 November 2007)

FNT thanks.


----------



## Doris (28 November 2007)

Hey JB
I presume you start this comp in Dec... not when we post our choice?


----------



## djones (29 November 2007)

HGR Please!


----------



## krisbarry (29 November 2007)

WGP


----------



## PAD (29 November 2007)

GBM  for me thanks


----------



## hangseng (29 November 2007)

PEN thankyou


----------



## powerkoala (29 November 2007)

brm pls


----------



## Pat (29 November 2007)

RBM please Joe.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (29 November 2007)

AAE thanks,....


----------



## vert (29 November 2007)

ARX thanks


----------



## stormbringer (29 November 2007)

JMS or GDY tx joe


----------



## redandgreen (29 November 2007)

URA .......again
thx Joe


----------



## The Mint Man (29 November 2007)

*AKK*
Thanks Joe


----------



## Happy (29 November 2007)

SSC
Thanks Joe


----------



## Agentm (29 November 2007)

would be strange if i didnt put ADI


----------



## adambosso (29 November 2007)

MSC

thanks Joe


----------



## coppo (29 November 2007)

I'll have a crack at ROY.
Thanks.


----------



## 2BAD4U (29 November 2007)

Woo Hoo I've got more than 10 posts, can I enter with MON.


----------



## grace (29 November 2007)

I can enter too - I'm so excited!

IMA please Joe because hopefully will have the initial JORC resource out that we holders are desperately waiting for!


----------



## brerwallabi (29 November 2007)

SBM please its been a long wait but it might finally crack a $1.00, appears to be on track, hopefully December.


----------



## simo (30 November 2007)

SWK .....thankyou


----------



## 1234 (30 November 2007)

RCH please.


----------



## Trader Paul (30 November 2007)

Hi Joe,

RRS ... let's saddle up this one for the December challenge ..... 


21-24122007 ... Merry Christmas - expect VERY
significant news here, as a positive spotlight
is focused on RRS ... this should be BIIIGGGG
..... and right on the summer solstice, too !~!

Many thanks.

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (30 November 2007)

PEM, thanks Joe.


----------



## steven1234 (30 November 2007)

TRF

thanks


----------



## Gar (30 November 2007)

AAM

por favor joe


----------



## AndrewM123 (30 November 2007)

GFF if not taken,  Thanks    

Andrew


----------



## sydneysider (30 November 2007)

MKY for me, I'm feeling very radioactive on this one. I heard that at the recent AGM the assay lab workers wore protective clothing to do the assays (checked three times) because the trenching samples were extremely hi value u, one sample mentioned at 100 pounds per ton / 45,000 ppm. This follows in the tenor of recent surface samples which also carried very hi values. Good luck to all longs.


----------



## wllmtrish (30 November 2007)

CUL thanks joe


----------



## austek (30 November 2007)

AGY thanks


----------



## Fab (30 November 2007)

RBY please


----------



## ALFguy (30 November 2007)

*GSF *please Joe


----------



## greggy (30 November 2007)

CRJ please,  if not already taken.
DYOR


----------



## drmb (30 November 2007)

AQR gone so will try INL !!!


----------



## Lucky_Country (30 November 2007)

MON go you good thing


----------



## jammin (30 November 2007)

RVR please Joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 November 2007)

ROK please Joe

gg


----------



## canny (30 November 2007)

*CVI* please Joe - and welcome back...


----------

